# Selling Art / Photos Online



## motiveART (Apr 1, 2013)

What are the laws, etc. associated with shooting photographs, etc. in Italy and then selling those images for a profit online? Does the shooting of photographs in Italy constitute working within that country for artists?

Thanks in advance - 

Donald


----------

